# 5/11/05 Crappie Report



## sportsman05 (Apr 19, 2005)

:B caught 47 crappie (keepers) at hoover on 5-11-05 :
caught most of them around brush between twin bridges in coves , they were 10.5" to 13 " How do you attach photos?


----------



## Joedudester (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey sportsman05 where is hover? I am in cleveland. Thanks Joe


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Joedudester said:


> Hey sportsman05 where is hover?


Columbus

More characters
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

sportsman05 said:


> How do you attach photos?










These are the comands you are going to use.


If you have the picture already "hosted" somewhere online copy the location of the picture. For example. http://www.geocities.com/ohiotccoa/images/expo_group_shot__1.jpg 

Then paste the address in you post here. Then put "







" at the end of the address. 

Then you have your end result.
[''IMG]http://www.geocities.com/ohiotccoa/images/expo_group_shot__1.jpg[/IMG'']

If you remove the quotes you get this









later,
jay


----------



## sportsman05 (Apr 19, 2005)

joedudeester,
hoover reservoir is north east of columbus.


----------

